# digs



## madman (May 17, 2013)

dug a cistern, toc on top, heres a few goodies  nice saloon jug


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

embalming fluid 56oz


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

pharm i didnt have


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

bird food


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

arrggg pix


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

rosethal pmarmacy bottles


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 17, 2013)

Nice pharms. and saloon jug.


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

thanks gordon ,   local pharms


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 17, 2013)

I'm jealous!


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

massage cream with stopper


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 17, 2013)

Wow, nice finds!  I need to get into more cisterns lol.  That embalming fluid sounds rare.


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

powder and ss pepsi from knoxville tons of bottles were found great times!


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

i  still dig alot but dont post cause i dont care what there worth on ebay!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

early tc fox


----------



## madman (May 17, 2013)

meltdown heres the pix


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2013)

Tearing it up!  Nice finds.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 18, 2013)

Dat Pepsi.


----------



## madman (May 18, 2013)

1907?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 18, 2013)

Nice dig congrats.


----------



## dewdog (May 18, 2013)

Nice! []


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2013)

Jug is killer, get that Pepsi to the Sheik STAT!!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> arrggg pix


 

 All cool stuff Mike-- I'm not jar person but I like this one.  

 Mock ing bird yeah!


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (May 18, 2013)

Really nice digs. That saloon jug is awesome!


----------



## botlguy (May 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> i  still dig alot but dont post cause i dont care what there worth on ebay!!!!!!!!


 I would hope that many / most of our members care less about how much money they can get than to simply share their finds with others, like myself, who just want to see what's happening. You have found some truly wonderful stuff and given this old man quite a bit of enjoyment today. Consider that you have done your Good Deed today. Thanks


----------



## tftfan (May 18, 2013)

WOW ! Nice finds. Post more often please ! []


> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> powder and ss pepsi from knoxville tons of bottles were found great times!


----------



## madman (May 18, 2013)

thanks guys for all the kind comments, the cistern was packed solid with bottles and rust, there were so many un embossed wiskeys we just started breaking them 100s, there were a total of 8 jugs with only the one stenceled, 7 ss pepsis several brown cokes, local sodas, wines, green ale bottles , tons of extract bottles, local pharms, not one ketchup bottle ! or mustard, all this in the first 6 ft, it was split in half with a clay cap  and well we ran out of time and energy and it got filled in , not by us lol


----------



## downeastdigger (May 18, 2013)

I like those 3 "safety" pharmacy bottles.  Looks like you had a great dig, the jug is especially nice.  Thanks for the post, always enjoy seeing what is being dug, especially shots of the holes they were dug from. thanks


----------



## sunrunner (May 19, 2013)

never bracke a bottle just for the fun of it! theow theme back in the hole.


----------



## #1twin (May 19, 2013)

Great digs Mike thanks for sharing. Great looking pic's too.   Marvin


----------



## bloodj2 (May 19, 2013)

Made a good go of this cistern, it's a pity the construction crews had to come and fill it in before we could get through the midpoint clay cap.
 Also got a few brown cokes from Knoxville, but the pictures didn't turn out so well. 

 Pictures:








 Not as cool as Mike's saloon jug!


----------



## dollarbill (May 19, 2013)

Looks like a super dig Mike a what a killer jug. Keep up the great posts.
   Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sunrunner
> 
> never bracke a bottle just for the fun of it! theow theme back in the hole.


 

 We will remember that the next time Father Sunrunner.
  By the way you spelled brake, throw & them wrong. Say 3 Our Fathers and email me in the morning.


----------



## madman (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madman (May 19, 2013)

thanks for the comments heres a few more jug, and red rock from knoxville tn.


----------



## madman (May 19, 2013)

red rock


----------



## madman (May 19, 2013)

red rock


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

Yo Mike you wanna sell or trade that mocking bird food bottle?


----------



## madman (May 19, 2013)

hey man several were dug let me check with the other diggers should be no problem ill let u know


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

Thats cool dude thanks I'd love to have one the embossing cracks me up!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 19, 2013)

You've got a GREAT dig site!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 19, 2013)

You've got a GREAT digging spot! Opps sorry for the double post.


----------



## lexdigger (May 22, 2013)

Is the Saloon jug undamaged? It's a Good one for sure! Love digging the SS cokes and pepsis. Most of the amber cokes I've dug have come out of cisterns. Too bad y'all couldn't get to the bottom. I Hate leaving a hole half dig like that! I've found that TOC on top usually yields some nice late toss stoneware in the bottom. Have seen some nice chamber pots and crocks come out of holes like that. Still a good dig!


----------



## rockbot (May 23, 2013)

What a nice dig Madman. Thank you for sharing it. Makes me want to get out and dig something! []


----------



## kastoo (May 23, 2013)

Nice jug and Pepsi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2013)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE COMMENTS ILL KEEP YA POSTED


----------



## logueb (May 26, 2013)

Very nice dig Mad. I'm itching to get back at digging, but I still have a few unfinished retirement projects to finish up first. I haven't forgot about the package I promised to send you. I have your address somewhere in my office stuff. Love the jug and sodas.  Keep up the good work .  Buster.


----------

